# Gilt Widerrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?



## Crais (28 März 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen bei einem kostenpflichtigen usenet-provider angemeldet. Die Kosten sind 3 Monate im Voraus zu entrichten (habe ich erst hinterher in den AGB gelesen) und man geht eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten ein. Auch das habe ich leider erst zu spät entdeckt. 
Daraufhin habe ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen per e-mail (sämtliche Korrespondenz wickelte sich per mail ab) den Vertrag wiederrufen und das bereits von der Firma per Lastschrift eingezogene Geld zurückbuchen lassen. Außerdem sprach ich eine Rücknahme der Lastschrifteinzugs-Vollmacht aus.

Als Antwort erhielt ich folgende mail: 

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

leider fällt dieser Vertrag nicht unter das Fernabsatzgesetzt wie Produkte 
wo diese 14 tägige Frist gilt. Es ist ein Dienstleistungsvertrag der eine 
Laufzeit von einem Jahr hat. Siehe AGB's.

Mit besten Grüßen
xxx


Nochmal denen gemailt dass ich kündige bzw. vom Vertrag zurücktrete. Folgende Antwort erhielt ich dann:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

wie gesagt, Sie haben doch unsere AGB's gelesen. Und dort steht nicht von 
dem 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht lt. Fernabsatzgesetz. Sie haben die AGB's in 
der Bestellung akzeptiert, also ist der Vertrag zustande gekommen.

Wir bitten um Zahlung des Betrages und wir werden den Account wie bereits 
geschrieben zum nächsten Jahr in die Kündigung nehmen.

Mit besten Grüßen


Desweiteren erhielt uich heute eine Mahnung, weil die Lastschrift abgewiesen wurde bzw. von mir zurückgebucht wurde.

Nun meine Frage: Gilt für das usenet auch ein 14-Tägiges Rücktrittsrecht?
Hab den Dienst aber leider schon genutzt bevor ich gekündigt habe.
Wie soll ich mich weiterhin verhalten?

Eine Kündigung auf Kulanz kommt offenbar nicht infrage da meine mail-wechsel mit der Firma nicht gerade freundschaftlich sind...

PS: Eine Wiederrufsbelehrung gibt es weder in deren AGB noch wurde mir soetwas in irgendeiner Form zugestellt.

Dank und Gruß, Crais


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

*Re: Gilt Wiederrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*



			
				Crais schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe mich vor ein paar Wochen bei einem kostenpflichtigen usenet-provider angemeldet.


Bei welchem bitte?


----------



## Crais (28 März 2006)

bei usebin.com


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

*Re: Gilt Wiederrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*



			
				Crais schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage: Gilt für das usenet auch ein 14-Tägiges Rücktrittsrecht?


Lies Dir mal deren AGB durch. Demnach kann man während der 14tägigen Testphase den Vertrag widerrufen, auch wenn der Dienst genutzt wurde. Wenn der Nutzer über diese Zeit hinaus nicht widerrufen hat, dann .....


----------



## rolf76 (29 März 2006)

*Re: Gilt Wiederrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Crais schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach den AGB gibt es aber nicht für jeden Vertrag eine Testphase. Es wird offenbar zwischen Testaccounts und "Normalaccounts" unterschieden.



> 6. Testaccounts
> 
> Testaccounts haben eine Gültigkeit von 14 Tagen oder 1 GB Transfervolumen. Eine Kündigung ist nicht notwendig, der Account verlängert sich nicht automatisch.



Für alle sonstigen Verträge soll gelten:


> 5.Kündigung
> 
> Der vertrag wird für die vereinbarte Vertragslaufzeit geschlossen. Die Kündigung kann per Post, Fax und E-Mail erfolgen.Bei Kündigungen per E-Mail wird die Kündigung zu Ihrer Sicherheit erst wirksam, wenn Sie von uns eine Antwort erhalten haben. Kündigungen per Fax oder Post sind jedoch mit Eingang bei Usebin gültig. Verträge verlängern sich automatisch um die jeweilige Vertragslaufzeit, wenn nicht mindesten 4 Wochen vorher gekündigt wird.


Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Da hier ausdrücklich nach dem Widerrufsrecht gefragt wurde: Auch bei Usenet-Download-Abos steht dem Kunden ein Widerrufsrecht zu. Zum Widerrufsrecht siehe ausführlich unter "Kann ich den Vertrag widerrufen".

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei Dienstleistungen, wenn er Anbieter mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers mit der Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher die Ausführung selbst veranlasst hat (§ 312d Abs. 3 BGB).


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gilt Wiederrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*

Guten Tag,,

wollte mich nur mal einklinken,denn mir ist fast genau dasselbe passiert..die ominöse firma(TTT) möchte einfach mal 96 Euro von mir haben da ich wohl einen rechtsgültigen vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen hätte was mir zumutet die rechnung 12monate im voraus zu bezahlen..eine frage!dürfen minderjährige ünberhaupt so einen vertrag ohne einwilligung der eltern abschliessen?ich denke doch nich oder?mittlerweile schickten sie mir schon ne mahnung und ich werd nen dreck machen und denen kohle geben.was kann ich tun?wer kann mir helfen?schonmal danke im Vorraus!



			
				Crais schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen bei einem kostenpflichtigen usenet-provider angemeldet. Die Kosten sind 3 Monate im Voraus zu entrichten (habe ich erst hinterher in den AGB gelesen) und man geht eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten ein. Auch das habe ich leider erst zu spät entdeckt.
> Daraufhin habe ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen per e-mail (sämtliche Korrespondenz wickelte sich per mail ab) den Vertrag wiederrufen und das bereits von der Firma per Lastschrift eingezogene Geld zurückbuchen lassen. Außerdem sprach ich eine Rücknahme der Lastschrifteinzugs-Vollmacht aus.
> 
> Als Antwort erhielt ich folgende mail:
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gilt Wiederrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*



> eine frage! dürfen minderjährige ünberhaupt so einen vertrag ohne einwilligung der eltern abschliessen?


Lies auch mal Hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430

Das sind Infos zu Aboverträgen und deren Gültigkeit.


----------



## Reallife (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gilt Widerrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei Dienstleistungen, wenn er Anbieter mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers mit der Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher die Ausführung selbst veranlasst hat (§ 312d Abs. 3 BGB).

Was bedeutet das genau? 
Was ist mit einem 14-Tage gratis Test, in dem man auch testet. Danach aber nicht mehr. Nach den 14 Tage wandelt sich das Ganze in ein Jahresabo.

Keine Widerrufsbelehrung in den AGB oder sonstwo.

kurzum save.tv


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gilt Widerrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*



			
				Reallife schrieb:
			
		

> keine Widerrufsbelehrung in den AGB oder sonstwo.
> 
> kurzum save.tv


was erwartest  du von einer  Seite, die laut Whois auf den Seychellen beheimatet ist?  
http://www.freenet.de/freenet/reisen/reisefuehrer/afrika/seychellen/index.html


> Disclaimer
> Die save.tv ltd. verkauft dem Kunden eine Lizenz, einer über das Internet nutzbaren Hard- und Software. Kopienhersteller im Sinne des Urheberrechts ist der Kunde. Ausschließlich der Kunde initiiert und steuert den Aufnahmeprozess.



cp


----------



## Reallife (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gilt Widerrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*



			
				Reallife schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet das genau?



Kommt man da raus?


----------



## sascha (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Gilt Widerrufsrecht auch bei usenet-Verträgen?*



> Kommt man da raus?



Zu den Seychellen? Ja, mit dem Flugzeug. Wenn du was anderes gemeint hast: Hier gibts keine Rechtsberatung.


----------

